# How 'bout an ID from the experts?



## godogs57 (Jan 24, 2017)

Found yesterday in SWGA. Really nice blade...have never found one like this.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm not an expert by any means, but I'd call that a really nice Savannah River point made from heat-treated chert.


----------



## dtala (Jan 24, 2017)

My best guess is heavily resharpened Savannah River like Hilllbilly said. Made from heated Coastal Plains chert.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 24, 2017)

I will third what they said, and have to be honest, as I found one Sunday almost exactly like this one, and someone in the know said SR.


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 24, 2017)

Alright...Savannah River it is. Thanks so much. I figured it to be heat treated also....had that look to it in the sunshine.


----------



## Pointpuller (Jan 24, 2017)

dtala said:


> My best guess is heavily resharpened Savannah River like Hilllbilly said. Made from heated Coastal Plains chert.


X2
Nice looking point.  Congrats


----------

